# Pike fishing on Houghton Lake, Mi



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone gone up to Houghton Lake in Michigan and tried pike fishing, I'm going up there in july to give it a shot. My friends went up there to ice fish a couple of winters ago and caught a hand full, but the locals told them to try it in the summer, so I was just wondering if anyone has done this and what i can expect.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Ransom,
I have family on the shores of Houghton, and have made it up there twice in the last three years...both times around July 4th.
The lake is very weedy in the summer, and most of it is pretty shallow (undet 10ft). Some of the weeds cover mass areas that you can't get a boat through. The lake has two main areas. The larger masin, and a smaller one on the north side. I didn't get to spend a whole lot of time in the main basin, and in the short time I fished it...didn't catch anything. Keep in mind this is due to not knowing the lake, and I'm sure there are good areas.
However where I did have luck with the pike was just north of the transition between the two basins. A point sticks out on the east side, and slow trolling between shore and the weed bed just north of that with shallow diving rapalas produced a pike on every run. They were not big, 2-4lbs, but they were fun. It was the same on both trips- same area - same size fish.


----------

